# Just got Dewalt DW717 10" sliding compound miter saw $381 @ Lowe's



## BDestroyer8418 (Jul 4, 2009)

10% link at bottom of post

Just went to Lowe's and bought the DW717 sale price was $424 I had 10% off came done to 381.60 + tax so for $424 out the door I got this bad boy. 

Originally I went Home Depot saw they had 20% Dewalt Miter Saw's right now they didn't carry this model so I was going to just buy DW716 since I didn't like the DW718 my boss has well he got his when it 1st came out years ago it not bad just big. This 10" will do everything I need it to do for me. Called Lowe's up they had them and in stock swung by with the 10% and just got a steal. 

My boss also bought 2 Makita LS1013FL when we did a big trim job I didn't get to use it much but for the few day's I didn't like it too but that's just my opinion. I did read that Dewalt puts on a crappy blade but I have a few I can use also is why I went with the 10" and not the 12".

THe new Makita LS1016L looks nice if I end up not carrying for this Dewalt I will give that one a try.

For $125 less than the LS1013FL and about $150 less than the LS1016L you could buy 2 nice saw blades and the LED light attachment for Dewalt.

I will be testing it out at home this week since I have alot of cutting to be done.

Good luck also not sure how much you have to spend but after buying this saw they gave me a coupon receipt for $10 off a $50 purchase good til July 14th

Link to the saw http://www.lowes.com/lowes/lkn?action=productDetail&productId=294575-70-DW717&lpage=none

http://forums.slickdeals.net/showthread.php?t=1368603 (Coupon)

Also I have not had any issues with Dewalt products yet and if I did they were fixed. 

Just debating on what stand to get more than likely get the Dewalt Miter Stand since its not as heavy as the other ones that have wheels.


----------

